# Equipment buy/sell/trade



## doctor.j (Oct 5, 2015)

New equipment is expensive, people graduate to bigger, better things. Those are two simple facts any grower has or will come to know, the most basic setup can sometimes cost over $500. How about we get a forum going for people wanting to offload tents, lights, fans etc. so the broke jokers like myself can get some decent equipment for a low cost.


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2015)

no sorry, we have said no about 10,000 billion times to this, please use the search bar you will see our various
"No's"

use craigslist !


----------



## doctor.j (Oct 5, 2015)

My bad, cl turns up about 2 posts a month old 
/thread


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 7, 2015)

I thought this was a good idea too.. If it's not mj seeds or anything like that.. Why can't we just have a for sale section? Like I have some car parts and what not I wouldn't mind selling, also some old lights..what's the legal issue of selling/trading goods here? 

Maybe not a sub forum... Maybe just a thread...can I start one? 

@sunni


----------



## sunni (Oct 7, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I thought this was a good idea too.. If it's not mj seeds or anything like that.. Why can't we just have a for sale section? Like I have some car parts and what not I wouldn't mind selling, also some old lights..what's the legal issue of selling/trading goods here?
> 
> Maybe not a sub forum... Maybe just a thread...can I start one?
> 
> @sunni


Our lawyers say no

So no
We've said this several times now


----------



## New Age United (Oct 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> Our lawyers say no
> 
> So no
> We've said this several times now


Understood


----------



## vostok (Oct 24, 2015)

Better, is you start or find a weed gear site and link to here

the commission you make goes to ads on here ....easy?

if management won't grow the site, then the members have too

its a lot of work for nickels and dimes, but google had too

good luck


----------

